# How to best store/sleeve amiibo cards?



## IslaYuka (May 27, 2021)

I was wondering how people store their amiibo cards. I have Animal Crossing amiibo cards and have them sleeved in penny sleeves and are sitting in my pokémon tcg elite trainer boxes. Today I bought a binder to put them in but the penny sleeves seem a bit too big for the binder.

I also have KMC perfect fit sleeves but I stopped using them as I found that some were kind of tight on my pokémon cards (bad batches?) and almost have to push them in. So I'm not really sure if I should use them for my amiibo cards. I once read that perfect fits can be too tight sometimes and damage the cards. No idea if that's really true but since then I prefer loose sleeves (I have actual OCD and am a bit paranoid about my cards unfortunately). I can also sleeve them with pokémon deck protector sleeves but I have some packs of the perfect fit still and it might be good to just put them to use. However I don't want my cards being damaged over time in tight sleeves.

What do you guys think? And how do you store your amiibo cards? Any tips or advice are appreciated!


----------



## Dunquixote (May 27, 2021)

Here is how I store mine: 






sorry the top one is upside down; no idea why.

Dupes I keep in here.




I got these plastic card holders from buying  magic the gathering stuff at target when I was still collecting them. The pages I use in binder are from a site I bought cards from Card Kingdom.


----------



## Corrie (May 28, 2021)

I store mine in a binder like the above poster, in the card sleeve sheets! They've kept them mint.


----------



## Gold&Porcelain (May 28, 2021)

This is probably overkill but I just started collecting the amiibo cards at the end of last year and wanted to protect them as much as I could. Lol here we go:

I store my cards in a penny sleeve that fits the card snugly but not tight enough that it is hard to put on/pull off. The penny sleeves are also put on "upside down" with the sleeve opening at the bottom of the card. Then I put them in a slightly larger, thicker card barrier sleeve with the opening of the outer sleeve facing up. Then I put them in a binder like above. Most of them slide in with no problem but some of the sleeves in my binder have smaller dimensions for some reason. To be fair my cards end up being pretty thicc because of the double sleeving.

Reference pics:











Links to supplies:

Thinner Penny Sleeves
Thicker Outer Sleeves
Card Binder

Also, the binder says it holds 400 cards but it is way too thin to fit that many. I had to buy two of those so that my cards wouldn't warp from the pressure.

I hope this helps you in some way in your card collecting journey!


----------

